# Crying in car



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi all
I try and take my 12 week old poo with me everywhere I go, don't like leaving her home. I have to leave her in car fir 10 minutes max when getting kids from school as no dogs allowed. She cries the whole time even if I leave her with a chewy treat. She is harnessed in front seat so not crated. I am wondering whether to start leaving her home as it stresses me out people coming up to me saying she is crying so much. She is great in the car when she is next to me but asvsoon as I leave the crying starts! Help please


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Just a thought but maybe you could carry her to the school gate and meet your children there? x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe you could try some training whilst your car is parked on your drive or outside your house. You could put her in the car and then walk away and go back and give her a treat if she's good and build up the distance and the time you are away from the car. 

Clare and Bertie


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I think leaving her at home for the school run is a great opportunity for her to start getting used to being alone, just for a short time to begin with. It is really important she learns the skill of being alone as if she doesn't do it until she is bigger she will find it much more distressing. Also with the warmer weather now cars heat up realy really quickley, so even 10 mins is long enough for a dog to get in real distress with the heat.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Have a read of these : http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/cockapoo_care_training_home_alone_cockapoos.html and http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/cockapoo_care_travelling.html


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi there, 

In the future, there will inevitably be occasions when she will have to be by herself - when you have dentist, hair, or doctor’s appointments, if you’re invited to a friends’ who is scared of dogs, if a venue isn’t dog-friendly etc.

I know it’s hard to leave a puppy by themselves – they’re just so dependent. But long-term it’s actually fairer to ensure, as part of your puppy’s training, that she is ok with her own company otherwise she may well be really distressed. 

I’d do as Karen suggested and leave her at home for the school run. 

Good luck!


----------



## Mojo12 (Mar 22, 2012)

I carried Mojo to school (having arranged with my children to meet me by the school gate.) If you have very young ones, it makes it a little more difficult - worth checking your schools policy on dogs in the playground as some Headteachers are fine if you carry your pup into the playground. It was such a fantastic opportunity for our pup to socialise with lots of different children - she loved it.
Having said that - it is also a great time to leave your pup for a short time as Turi suggested. 
Good luck!


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I may leave her at home as strict no dogs policy at school even carrying them. I just hate leaving her!!! X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I carried Wilf and then waited at the gates like people have said great for socialising but they also need to get used to being left alone. Has she got a kong.. if not I'd get one and then pack it with something yummie when you leave. Mine both know that Im going out when the kongs come out and go and get in their beds.. its just starting a routine and then they know whta to expect. Good luck x x


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a king but she just rolls it and the reward fall out! It's empty in 2 minutes! Is that normal? She loves pigs ears so may leave her with one of them! X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Instead of putting treats in fill it with peanut butter or cream cheese so you can really fill it or pack your treats in with the soft fillings, you can freeze it to make it harder to get out... I stuff any left over meat, chicken etc and stuff it as far down as you can and pack it in, just makes it harder and takes longer to get out, it'll keep her busy x x


----------

